# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Razia total!!!

## José Passos Campainha

LOL, já sei que este título vai despertar muita curiosidade. Ao lê-lo vão pensar:

- Ena, o aqua do Passos foi-se... :Icon Cry:  

Nada disso!  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Este tópico é para testemunhar o trabalho dos meus 3 Lysmata seticaudata que introduzi há bem pouco tempo no aquário e quase limparam as aiptasias todas, inclusive umas bem grandes que estavam por detrás dos tubos e que, pelo difícil acesso, ainda não lhes tinha tratado da saúde com uma injecção de concentrado de kalk.

Estes 3 exemplares são, realmente, uma boa equipa de limpeza. Como sabemos os seus hábitos são mais nocturnos, mas cheguei a presenciar, no período iluminado, um a capturar uma aipsatia que jazia na areia e a tratar-lhe da saúde!  :yb624:  

Têm seticaudatas nos vossos sistemas?
Qual é a performance dos vosso bichinhos?
Estão satisfeitos com eles?

Pelo que me toca...  :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Têm seticaudatas nos vossos sistemas?
> Qual é a performance dos vosso bichinhos?
> Estão satisfeitos com eles?
> 
> Pelo que me toca...


Tenho 5 no meu sistema e a única coisa que comiam era a comida dos peixes!!! Quanto a mim uma experiência muito negativa. Livrei-me das minhas (muitas) aiptasias com um peixe Folha - este sim uma excelente aquisição!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Diogo.

Estes 3 seticaudata vieram de uma loja (Miosotis - Maia) que tinha o aquário cheio de aiptasias e quando os fui buscar já não tinha quase nenhumas. Vi logo que seriam bons operários! E confirmou-se...

Deve ser uma questão de sorte. Não?

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Tenho 5 no meu sistema e a única coisa que comiam era a comida dos peixes!!! Quanto a mim uma experiência muito negativa. Livrei-me das minhas (muitas) aiptasias com um peixe Folha - este sim uma excelente aquisição!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Esse peixe folha não come corais? è reefsafe? è aquele peixe acastanhado, com umas coisas saidas do corpo (tipo arvoredo) não é? Já agora qual o seu nome ciêntifico?

Cumprimentos

Rui Nunes

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

O meu seticaudata também me tratou de umas 3 ou 4 aiptasias que viram no pé de um coral aquando da sua introdução. Mas eram bastante pequenas e eu nunca alimentei o camarão pelo que acho que isso foi determinante.

Experiência positiva :SbOk:  

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Duarte Araujo

para mim, a melhor coisa para dar cabo das aiptasias é este amigo

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Passos

Eu nunca tive uma praga grande de aiptásias, andavam lá 5 ou 6, não mais que isso. Resolvi comprar um Lysmata seticaudata para ver se elas desapareciam...ao fim de 1 semana ainda lá estavam as malditas. Achei que o bicho podia sentir-se tímido por estar só e arranjei-lhe mais um companheiro...15 dias depois ainda não tinham tratado das aiptásias. Já tinha perdido a esperança mas de um dia para o outro as aiptásias foram-se todas. Nunca os vi à volta delas mas estas só desaspareceram depois dos Lysmatas lá terem entrado e perdido a timidez.
No meu caso penso que cumpriram o seu dever.

Cumprimentos

Paula

----------


## Cesar Pinto

comigo foi mesmo o meu chelmon rostratos,com camaroes nunca tentei

----------


## Filipe Simões

Os meus tb de nada valeram, preferiram sempre xenias

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Os _seticaudata_ são bons, quando as _aiptasias_ são pequenas...logo que atingem um determinado tamanho eles deixam de as atacar. 
Pela minha experiência ( eu também os tenho ), são óptimos na prevenção, porque comem todas aquelas _aiptasias_ que são pequenas e na altura em que vagueiam livremente pelo aquário antes de se fixarem noutro sítio.
Se o interesse é eliminar aquelas colónias de muitas e grandes.... introduzir  _seticaudatas_ para esse fim é desnecessário!


      Cumprimentos,

     Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Esse peixe folha não come corais? è reefsafe? è aquele peixe acastanhado, com umas coisas saidas do corpo (tipo arvoredo) não é? Já agora qual o seu nome ciêntifico?
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> Rui Nunes


 :Olá: Viva Rui Nunes
Os relatos existententes indicam que o Chaetodermis penicilligera seja um peixe tendencialmente seguro para o recife, o Digo já teve ou tem como acima indica, o Tiago Garcia tem. 

Aqui podes ver imagens do Chaetodermis penicilligera que o Tiago Garcia tem e que estão alojadas na nossa galeria de fotografias:











Quanto aos Lysmata seticaudatas tenho 7 + 1 (que fugiu para a sump) e o que posso dizer é que só tenho as mesmas 5 ou 7 aiptasias que já tinha e são ligeiramente maiores do que os camarões em causa, de resto mais nenhuma surgiu o que me leva a pensar que aquelas um pouco maiores apenas as impedem e não darão hipotese a qualquer outra que por lá surja.

aqui uma imagens tiradas pelo Júlio







Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O meu peixe não é esse!! Esse que eu saiba não toca em aiptasias...! O meu é também um Filefish, mas não encontro o nome científico! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Aqui fica uma foto:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Diogo
será então o _Acreichthys radiatus

http://www.edge-of-reef.com/monacant...radiatusen.htm

__http://www.edge-of-reef.com/monacant...acantidien.htm

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spec...ang=Portuguese

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monacanthidae

_Logo que possa e se entretanto não for o que acima pergunto/sugiro ou for identificado, vou consultar os meus livros, etc... para identificar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Viva Diogo
> será então o _Acreichthys radiatus
> 
> _Logo que possa e se entretanto não for o que acima pergunto/sugiro ou for identificado, vou consultar os meus livros, etc... para identificar.


É isso mesmo! E garanto que o meu não tocou em nenhum coral...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá :Olá: ,

Eu tenho a certeza que os _Lysmata seticaudata_ são muito eficazes quanto á eliminação de _Aiptasia sp._!
O que é certo é que se houver outro meio de alimento (quando á alimentação a peixes) não lhes ligam muito, ou mesmo nada.
Já referi estas duas coisas várias vezes. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

Boas 

Concordo em pleno com o Ricardo Santos. São "preguiçosos" a dar conta das aptasias aquando da captura fácil do alimento dos peixes. 
Tenho um casal ha já alguns meses, tinha umas três aptasias, uma delas já para o grandinha e em 3 noites deram conta delas. (3 aptásias 3 noites  :Coradoeolhos:   )

abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu usei com sucesso infelizmente meu Parapercis schauinslandii papou as tres que tinha :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Esse peixe folha não come corais? è reefsafe? è aquele peixe acastanhado, com umas coisas saidas do corpo (tipo arvoredo) não é? Já agora qual o seu nome ciêntifico?
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> Rui Nunes


olá 
aqui esta o meu  peixe folha, o nome cientifico é Acreichthys tomentosus
 :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> aqui esta o meu  peixe folha, o nome cientifico é Acreichthys tomentosus


Tenho grandes dúvidas mas acho que o meu é mesmo um Acreichthys radiatus!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Tenho grandes dúvidas mas acho que o meu é mesmo um Acreichthys radiatus!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


olá,
procurA NO SITE http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/fr/...tomentosus.htm  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva

No meu doutoramento fiz umas experiências sobre a eficácia dos L. seticaudata selvagens e de cativeiro no controlo de Aiptasias em várias situações: Aiptasias grandes, pequenas, camarões que passaram fome, camarões com outras comidas à disposição.

Podem ler o resumo do trabalho em: 

http://springerlink.metapress.com/co...332b8297b&pi=0

Se alguem tiver curiosidade/paciência envie-me um mail que eu mando o PDF do artigo na totalidade.

Cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Viva
> 
> No meu doutoramento fiz umas experiências sobre a eficácia dos L. seticaudata selvagens e de cativeiro no controlo de Aiptasias em várias situações: Aiptasias grandes, pequenas, camarões que passaram fome, camarões com outras comidas à disposição.
> 
> Podem ler o resumo do trabalho em: 
> 
> http://springerlink.metapress.com/co...332b8297b&pi=0
> 
> Se alguem tiver curiosidade/paciência envie-me um mail que eu mando o PDF do artigo na totalidade.
> ...


Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

Eu gostava de receber o teu PDF

jucamacieira@gmail.com

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...Os relatos existententes indicam que o Chaetodermis penicilligera seja um peixe tendencialmente seguro para o recife, o Digo já teve ou tem como acima indica, o Tiago Garcia tem. 
> 
> Aqui podes ver imagens do Chaetodermis penicilligera que o Tiago Garcia tem e que estão alojadas na nossa galeria de fotografias:
> 
> ...


Boas Pedro,

O Chaetodermis penicilligera não toca em aptasias (nem nunca ouvi ou vi tal afirmação), tal como não toca nos corais.
Apenas bica na rocha (á procura de bicharada) e come de tudo o que lhe dou.
Tenho ouvido bons relatos do tomentosos quanto a aptasias.

Atentamente,

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Tambem gostava de o receber


Já que o meu rostratus bateu a bota (quando deixei de lhe dar mexilhoes) e elas voltaram a aparecer.

envio-te o mail por MP

Obrigado

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Ricardo, esse artigo ficava bem era publicado na totalidade no maior forum de aquariofilia marinha do país.

O que achas?

 :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Em relação ao meu aqua, os Lysmata seticaudata, e tenho cinco, nunca tocaram numa aptasia :yb620: . Pus um  Chaetodermis penicilligera, e gostava de comer os meus dedos :SbSourire2:  , logo aptasias não era com ele... resolvi colocar um chelmon, aí sim, desapareceram por completo :Pracima: 
Até hoje nunca mais as tive :Coradoeolhos:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> O Chaetodermis penicilligera não toca em aptasias (nem nunca ouvi ou vi tal afirmação), tal como não toca nos corais.
> Apenas bica na rocha (á procura de bicharada) e come de tudo o que lhe dou.
> Tenho ouvido bons relatos do tomentosos quanto a aptasias.
> 
> Atentamente,





> O meu peixe não é esse!! Esse que eu saiba não toca em aiptasias...!


 :Olá: Viva  Diogo e Tiago
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento :SbOk3: 
Misturei dados na pressa da identificação e quando li  


> O meu peixe não é esse!!...


 disse cá para mim..._Houston we've got a problem ...(Apollo 13)_... :EEK!:  e assim tratei logo de corrigir. Mais uma vez obrigado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

Atenciosamente

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Viva 
> Em relação ao meu aqua, os Lysmata seticaudata, e tenho cinco, nunca tocaram numa aptasia. Pus um  Chaetodermis penicilligera, e gostava de comer os meus dedos , logo aptasias não era com ele... resolvi colocar um chelmon, aí sim, desapareceram por completo
> Até hoje nunca mais as tive 
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


Olá Rui,

O Problema é que o peixe parece que não toca mesmo em aiptasias (alguém confundiu-o com um outro peixe e a mensagem seguiu), e os _Lysmata seticaudata_ tinham outro alimento em que pegam bem. Já o _C. rostratus_ tem mais dificuldade, e então vinga a sua fome por outros meios.

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva

Caro Heitor, acredita que não é má vontade, mas quando publicamos este tipo de artigos cedemos os copyrights à editora (neste caso a Springer). Como podes ver no site quem quiser ler o paper ou tem subscrição ou paga para o ter... coisas do mercado...

Assim, tenho todo o gosto em partilhar o PDF com quem estiver interessado ou com quem tenha dificuldades em adormecer  :yb624:  mas agora colocar aqui na integra...

Cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Viva
> 
> Caro Heitor, acredita que não é má vontade, mas quando publicamos este tipo de artigos cedemos os copyrights à editora (neste caso a Springer). Como podes ver no site quem quiser ler o paper ou tem subscrição ou paga para o ter... coisas do mercado...
> 
> Assim, tenho todo o gosto em partilhar o PDF com quem estiver interessado ou com quem tenha dificuldades em adormecer  mas agora colocar aqui na integra...
> 
> Cumps


E que tal se fosse em Português, Ricardo ?

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva Juca

De momento com a história do livro dos camarões ornamentais estou sem tempo nenhum... mas se alguem tiver paciência para a tradução está totalmente à vontade que eu envio o PDF em inglês.

Cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Viva Juca
> 
> De momento com a história do livro dos camarões ornamentais estou sem tempo nenhum... mas se alguem tiver paciência para a tradução está totalmente à vontade que eu envio o PDF em inglês.
> 
> Cumps


Tranquilo  :SbOk2: 

apenas precisavamos ouvir isso  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tranquilo 
> 
> apenas precisávamos ouvir isso


 :Olá: Júlio...ler, ler isso..a menos que estejas no skype, não se ouve nada.... :yb624: 
YYEEESSSSS 

"m'az'é qu'é já a seguiri"..... :SbSourire2: ...ou seja mais daqui a um bocadito...quando chegar a casa...nas calmas :SbOk2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Ricardo, agadeço a tua atenção, se puderes enviar em inglês agradeço.

heitor.simoes@hpi.pt

Entretanto boa sorte para a tese e para o livro.

Pedro e Julio, quando houver a tradução melhor porque assim torna-se mais simples de pôr na mesinha de cabeceira.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite a todos
A tradução já está feita e seguiu para a "gráfica do AGA TÊ ÉME ÉLE" e assim que "os redactores" "derem à bomba", é publicado... :SbSourire2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

